# PFF Glorified Tile, Grout &Carpet Cleaner



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have been cleaning floors for forum members since 2006!


Special hourly rates for forum members! Call or text 850-529-1335 or pm

Services: 
Carpet Cleaning: 
Fine Rug Cleaning
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Cleaning-terrazzo,travertine
Sealing & Color Sealing
Upholstery Cleaning
24/7Water Damage Restoration
Commercial & Residential

Other Services: Pet Odors & Urine Removal, Candle Wax, Red Stains, Food Stains, etc. Carpet & Tile Cleaning is great for removing fleas too!

We use the Rotovac 360


----------



## georgeadams519 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds good! But which area?

__________________
tile grout cleaning tools


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

georgeadams519 said:


> Sounds good! But which area?
> 
> __________________
> tile grout cleaning tools


Hmm, welcome to the forum but I'm pretty sure the "show me state" is not in his territory but I may be incorrect in my assumption..jk

Kelly does a great job and gives forum members a HUGE Discount, very well respected here as I'm one of the many loyal customers of Kelly's.

I know for sure he services Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, Navarre and surrounding areas here in the Panhandle and maintains a busy schedule. 

Kelly is good peeps that shares the passion of fishing as well.

Number #1 in the industry here in my book!

Jimmy


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

*X 2 Thumbs up for Accutech*



jjam said:


> Hmm, welcome to the forum but I'm pretty sure the "show me state" is not in his territory but I may be incorrect in my assumption..jk
> 
> Kelly does a great job and gives forum members a HUGE Discount, very well respected here as I'm one of the many loyal customers of Kelly's.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you do the caulk in showers too?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gaff said:


> Can you do the caulk in showers too?


PM sent


----------

